# coding and billing manager, delaware



## dollyfader (Mar 27, 2011)

UNITED HEALTH ALLIANCE – SEEKS A  CODING AND BILLING MANAGER FOR HOSPITALIST GROUPS LOCATED IN NEW CASTLE AND KENT COUNTY.   THIS PERSON IS RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECTING AND MANAGING THE CODING AND BILLING  STAFF,  AlSO REVIEW AND  OVERSEES ACCOUNTS  RECEIVABLE AND COLLECTION PROCESS.  THIS PERSON WILL ALSO DEVELOP AND IMPLEMENT AND MAINTAIN  POLICIES AND PROCEDURES  AND REGULATIONS  ENSURING CODING, BILLING AND HIPAA COMPLIANCE. 

MUST POSSESS AND  HAVE HANDS ON CURRENT CODING KNOWLEDGE, AND  ABILITY TO TRAIN AND COACH /RELIEVE  CODING AND BILLING STAFF. MUST HAVE  EXPERIENCE  WITH MULTIPLE PAYORS .  MUST BE ABLE TO READ AND ANALYZE FINANCIAL/BILLING REPORTS .

 UNITED HEALTH ALLIANCE – SEEKS A  CODING AND BILLING MANAGER FOR HOSPITALIST GROUPS LOCATED IN NEW CASTLE AND KENT COUNTY.   THIS PERSON IS RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECTING AND MANAGING THE CODING AND BILLING  STAFF,  AlSO REVIEW AND  OVERSEES ACCOUNTS  RECEIVABLE AND COLLECTION PROCESS.  THIS PERSON WILL ALSO DEVELOP AND IMPLEMENT AND MAINTAIN  POLICIES AND PROCEDURES  AND REGULATIONS  ENSURING CODING, BILLING AND HIPAA COMPLIANCE.  



MUST POSSESS AND  HAVE HANDS ON CURRENT CODING KNOWLEDGE, AND  ABILITY TO TRAIN AND COACH /RELIEVE  CODING AND BILLING STAFF. MUST HAVE  EXPERIENCE  WITH MULTIPLE PAYORS .  MUST BE ABLE TO READ AND ANALYZE FINANCIAL/BILLING REPORTS .

 UNITED HEALTH ALLIANCE – SEEKS A  CODING AND BILLING MANAGER FOR HOSPITALIST GROUPS LOCATED IN NEW CASTLE AND KENT COUNTY.   THIS PERSON IS RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECTING AND MANAGING THE CODING AND BILLING  STAFF,  AlSO REVIEW AND  OVERSEES ACCOUNTS  RECEIVABLE AND COLLECTION PROCESS.  THIS PERSON WILL ALSO DEVELOP AND IMPLEMENT AND MAINTAIN  POLICIES AND PROCEDURES  AND REGULATIONS  ENSURING CODING, BILLING AND HIPAA COMPLIANCE.  



MUST POSSESS AND  HAVE HANDS ON CURRENT CODING KNOWLEDGE, AND  ABILITY TO TRAIN AND COACH /RELIEVE  CODING AND BILLING STAFF. MUST HAVE  EXPERIENCE  WITH MULTIPLE PAYORS .  MUST BE ABLE TO READ AND ANALYZE FINANCIAL/BILLING REPORTS .
UNITED HEALTH ALLIANCE – SEEKS A  CODING AND BILLING MANAGER FOR HOSPITALIST GROUPS LOCATED IN NEW CASTLE AND KENT COUNTY.   THIS PERSON IS RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECTING AND MANAGING THE CODING AND BILLING  STAFF,  AlSO REVIEW AND  OVERSEES ACCOUNTS  RECEIVABLE AND COLLECTION PROCESS.  THIS PERSON WILL ALSO DEVELOP AND IMPLEMENT AND MAINTAIN  POLICIES AND PROCEDURES  AND REGULATIONS  ENSURING CODING, BILLING AND HIPAA COMPLIANCE.

MUST POSSESS AND  HAVE HANDS ON CURRENT CODING KNOWLEDGE, AND  ABILITY TO TRAIN AND COACH /RELIEVE  CODING AND BILLING STAFF. MUST HAVE  EXPERIENCE  WITH MULTIPLE PAYORS .  MUST BE ABLE TO READ AND ANALYZE FINANCIAL/BILLING REPORTS 

PLEASE SEND RESUME AND ADDRESS INQUIRIES TO  gklee@cmg hospitalist.com        302 366-1868x113    fax 302-366-0403 .   HR Manager – Gail Klee

PLEASE SEND RESUME AND ADDRESS INQUIRIES TO  gklee@cmg hospitalist.com        302 366-1868x113    fax 302-366-0403 .   HR Manager – Gail Klee



PLEASE SEND RESUME AND ADDRESS INQUIRIES TO  gklee@cmg hospitalist.com        302 366-1868x113    fax 302-366-0403 .   HR Manager – Gail Klee



PLEASE SEND RESUME AND ADDRESS INQUIRIES TO  gklee@cmg hospitalist.com        302 366-1868x113    fax 302-366-0403 .   HR Manager – Gail Klee


----------

